# Never thought I'd see the day



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I wish I could post photos from my computer on here besides in the photo gallery. I threw a blanket down on Gunther (it's not really for him but he thinks it is) and my little girl cat Cleo crawled down. She did the kneading thing on his hip for a minute and then curled up on top of the blanket on his side and went to sleep. He has never been mean to her at all, he even tries to comfort her during storms. Though having a 10 pound paw thrown on you when you're scared is hardly reassuring. Anyway, while never mean to her he is usually over attentive and constantly can't leave her alone, trying so hard to be her friend. Now here they both are next to me, her curled up on top of him and he just sleeping soundly. I'm so proud of my boy!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Lucky kitty Cleo to have Gunther for a friend. To post photos from your computer, click on advanced below the message box, then click on attachments. If the photos are big, they may need to be resized.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Figured it out a little bit ago lol


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

That is so sweet! Gunther looks pleased to have Cleo's company.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great photo. Gunther and Cleo look like they are ready to nap! A nap w/ a friend is a very good thing.Gunther you rule!


----------



## anonymouse71 (Aug 7, 2013)

love the photo. what a beautiful shepherd!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Gunther looks like he is ready for breakfast in bed.....


SuperG


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Slept like that for 4 hours straight. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Ellimaybel said:


> I threw a blanket down on Gunther (it's not really for him but he thinks it is)


They have a way of making these things their own. :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

